# Hoof trimming guidance, please.



## Carla D (Dec 1, 2018)

i have finally trimmed my little goats hoofs for the first time. I think I did a decent job. They are flat and even, but I have one question that I need clarified. It’s their heel, actually their entire sole of their hoof seems soft and it’s white. I did not trim that this time because I have a feeling that’s still developing tissue for the goats. I have circled the part in question in these pictures. Should I be working toward getting that part flat too?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Carla D (Dec 1, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


>


Do I need to trim their soft pale heels and soles? Ir just the growth around the outside?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 2, 2018)

in short, yes... if it's large, overgrown, severely uneven and would seem to make walking painful or difficult.


----------



## Athena2344 (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, trim everything to make the entire hoof flat


----------



## Carla D (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you. I’m nervous about trimming that part. For the most part I do have the hoof trimmed flat, just the heal that’s a bit rounded. I will work on them. Thank you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2018)

The picture below -
The person has not completed the hoof trim. I think they snapped the pic then probably finished trimming the right toe... but go back to the left toe- 
There is substantial hoof to trim not as much on the sides but a good deal at the tip
If you look at the right picture left toe (narrower one) at the tip you will see  some what... that very likely is a type of rot.
That needs removed.








I think you did a good job. Keep in mind hooves can grow a bit wonky sometimes. On your guy notice how the on toe angles. The other toe doesn't. 
Habit is to pick up foot and trim and we think it is even, however you want to set the foot down and look at the foot first so you see where you need to remove. 
This is dependent on how the toes are. Some toes roll  so fixing that is by looking at the foot and seeing if both toes need the same amount, at what angle etc.
Long toes need shortened or they will get super long. Making sure both toes are even when the goat is standing.


----------



## Carla D (Dec 3, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> The picture below -
> The person has not completed the hoof trim. I think they snapped the pic then probably finished trimming the right toe... but go back to the left toe-
> There is substantial hoof to trim not as much on the sides but a good deal at the tip
> If you look at the right picture left toe (narrower one) at the tip you will see  some what... that very likely is a type of rot.
> ...


Thank you. I think a couple of mine may have hoof rot as well. I waited way to long to trim their hoofs. Which means I didn’t get them cleaned out either. I’m going to make a habit of getting each goat on the stand and working with their hoofs. Even if all I do is clean them a little, or manipulate their leg and hoof, so they can get used to being handled. If any of my guys have hoof rot, is that something that will eventually grow down to the bottoms and then be cut off? They just had a dose of draxxin midweek last week. I think hoof rot might be one of the things I read that it will help improve as well. If I have to, I’ll get each one on the stand every other day. To keep their toes clean and monitor progress.

Do some goats have more pointed toes than others? After I trimmed them I let them put their foot down to see if the entire hoof touched the ground, but maybe I have their hoofs trimmed at slightly the wrong angle and that’s why they look so pointed. Thank you for your hoof trimming help.


----------



## Athena2344 (Dec 3, 2018)

If you said you hadn't trimmed them in a while, then the hoof will start growing narrower , making the toe pointed.


----------



## Athena2344 (Dec 3, 2018)

I typically trim my show goat's hooves about once a month but sometimes twice for my billy cause he is young


----------



## Carla D (Dec 3, 2018)

Athena2344 said:


> If you said you hadn't trimmed them in a while, then the hoof will start growing narrower , making the toe pointed.


Is that something that can be corrected with regular hoof trimming or something that I can do?


----------

